# Cream for oily, dehydrated, sensitive and acne prone skin?



## Mitsy (Mar 21, 2008)

I have THE most problematic skin on this planet!  It's oily, so my makeup's all gone by midday, but feels dry and tight, even after I moisturise, it gets red very easily and quite reactive, and very acne prone - I have very red acne scars all over my cheeks and forehead that will take about a year to heal, and by then another ten would have appeared!  

So, PLEASE, if you have any moisturiser/treatments that you think is good for my skin, I'd really appreaciate it if you'd let me know. (I'm currently using clarins multi-hydrating cream in the day with some neutrogena spot treatment, and decleor's rose d'orient oil with nivea creme at night.  The nivea creme, suprisingly, doesn't break me out!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to have pretty problematic skin myself (I'm highly sensitive to scent, not to mention a million other things, as well as dry and acne prone), and I found that I had to switch what I was using completely. I started using a line called DHC (DHC FOR BEAUTY AND HEALTH: Skincare) and my skin is so much better now. I currently use the  Olive soap (I've used the mild soap too) and it's cleared up a lot of the acne on my chin and around my nose. I use the Q10 line (the toner, milk, and lotion for extra dry days). They just launched a salicylic acid line that I've heard good things about. 

As far as treatments, I use Jojoba oil. A couple of times a week I pour about a quarter size amount into my hand and rub it into my face for 15 minutes. Kind of like a massage. It really moisturizes and I can feel my pores opening up and the junk melting away. On days when my skin is super dry, I rub Sweet Almond oil into my skin (usually at night, that way I can really lay it on thick), and my skin feels much better in the morning.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow Mitzy, that is a tough combination to beat! Jojoba or camellia oils can give you some light hydration but you may need a little more than that. If you can find something that contains HA (hyaluronic acid) that may help. 
https://www.psfskincare.com/cgi-bin/...ategory%3DDDDD

Or I use Janson-Beckett's AlphaDermaCE- it offers just the right amount of moisture for me and also firms and tones my skin. I have combo/oily skin and can get clogged pores really easily, yet this is quite suitable for me. 

Good luck!

Athena


----------



## Mitsy (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks so much girls!  

Eastsidesunset - I know what you mean about your skin being very sensitive, mine is worse!  I live in the UK and in an area where the water's quite hard, and when I go on holiday to somewhere with softer water, my acne practically disappeared!  I nearly fainted when I found out my skin was sensitive to water, lol!  I'm definately gonna try the jojoba oil trick, sounds promising.  Thanks!

Athena - That serum sounds like just what my skin needs, I'm definately gonna check that one out!  I'm really glad you've got something that works for you, instead of being in such an awful dilemma like me!  Thanks for your help!  

Mitsy


----------



## athena123 (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ You're welcome mitzy, I hope you find something that works for you. Incidentally, it sounds like your skin may be slightly dehydrated, which can increase sensitivity, inflammation and acne flareups. If you're not already doing so, increase your water/fluid intake and be sure to supplement internal nutrition with complete EFA (omega 3.6.9), Vit C, Vit B and a good multi. This is anecdotal evidence only, but within a few months of taking internal supplements and daily cups of green tea, my skin seemed to get a lot healthier and more supple. Beauty without comes from within and I firmly believe that's not a crock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be sure to check out the thread in this subforum re: The oil cleaning method. eastside touched on this topic but the thread will offer a lot more information. It also sounds like you need to use products less harsh for your skin. Sometimes in our desire to abate breakouts, we tend to use an axe where a scapel will work just as effectively.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ You have offered such great advice! Thanks.


----------

